# (: Horse on the beach



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Um well first off im in complete AH and WOW.... 
1. The music is beautiful.... never heard french music before
2. The beach is gorgeous
3. The horse is gorgeous
4. You are very pretty
5. You and your horse obviously have an amazing bond that im in just complete AH
6. If thats not true horsemanship I have no idea what is

Amazing video!!! Truly amazing! I wish I knew how to teach my horse to rear and do those things while im on the ground. Once again amazing and flawless! Beautiful! Cant say enough about it....


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

I shared your video on my facebook through youtube...... ITs so awesome! You should like send that into some movie thing or horse training thing something! lol Its so good!


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you very much ! I work with parelli method through some books and dvd, it's not difficult to do that, moreover it's very exciting !


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

JerBear said:


> You should like send that into some movie thing or horse training thing something! lol Its so good!


Lol ! I should do that ! ^^

In a dream... :mrgreen:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow that is amazing! You two have a really awesome bond! And are both having fun. So cute, what breed is Indy?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That was beautiful, puts my video to shame :lol:


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

.......WOW!!!! wow wow wow!!! thats amazing!!! you should teach clinics or something!!! i am in complete awe!!!


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Wow that is amazing! You two have a really awesome bond! And are both having fun. So cute, what breed is Indy?


Indy is a pottok. Pottok means "little horse" in Basque ( it's a regional language in the Basque Country, South of France ). It's a french pony


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> That was beautiful, puts my video to shame :lol:


lol ! Anything! Your video is gorgeous !


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

tbstorm said:


> .......WOW!!!! wow wow wow!!! thats amazing!!! you should teach clinics or something!!! i am in complete awe!!!


thank you !!!! 
But in France, be a teacher is not sufficient to earn a good living... 
Moreover, the degree is too expensive...


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking.... a couple other videos on youtube had some similar movements... and i kept seeing La Cense.... Is that a french school? Its so AMAZING ive never seen anything like it....


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

JerBear said:


> If you dont mind me asking.... a couple other videos on youtube had some similar movements... and i kept seeing La Cense.... Is that a french school? Its so AMAZING ive never seen anything like it....


La Cense is a parelli french school, yes ! I participed with Indy for 3 years at the meeting but I dont work here 

The show, last year ( september )


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Really cool video - thanks for sharing!!*


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

thank you!!!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

So inspiring! I am going to watch your videos when I get discouraged with my riding. That's so beautiful.
Beau! (?) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

Clair said:


> So inspiring! I am going to watch your videos when I get discouraged with my riding. That's so beautiful.
> Beau! (?)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you ! Yes in french it's " beau "


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

that was a show??
That looked like so much fun  
don't think we have shows like that over here.
both your videos are truely inspiring


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!
Im subscribing to your channel.


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

RedTree said:


> that was a show??
> That looked like so much fun
> don't think we have shows like that over here.
> both your videos are truely inspiring


Yes, it was a show!  
Indy and I were invited


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

An other video :






Hmm...6 month ago ^^'


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Now thats parelli done right!


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice. xD.


----------

